# flavoring with fresh or dried fruit



## Hunt (Apr 22, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has tried adding flavor to skeeter pee with fruit. What works and how much


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 22, 2014)

Well you may want to read this thread: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine-41825/

Be warned: it currently has 1,609 posts discussing your very question!


----------



## Hunt (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool thanks


----------

